# How to shoot Selfportraits like this?



## maY (Apr 18, 2012)

Hello dear community,

i'm a pretty new user, also pretty much new to photography. I got a Fuji HS20 EXR for birthday as a present. I don't really know if that matters.

So now to my question:

I want to shoot a Picture of me like this :

http://img842.imageshack.us/img842/1002/pimentonalb8l13p.jpg

I DON'T have any Lightsources. Just my Camera and me. I just want to get that plain black background. Tho i'm not sure how to make it : / 

Can anyone help me out?


----------



## cgipson1 (Apr 18, 2012)

TPF has a policy against posting work you don't own. You can post links.. but not the actual images.


----------



## maY (Apr 18, 2012)

so sorry, didn't knew that.

/edit: by the way if that helps, i asked him a while ago and he said theres no problem for me to post it
i'd ask him personally but the contacts gone


----------



## Big Mike (Apr 18, 2012)

Welcome to the forum.

A photo like that has practically nothing to do with which camera you have, and everything to do with the lighting.  If you can figure out how to control the lighting for a similar photo, it would be easy to get a similar result.


----------



## kundalini (Apr 18, 2012)

Welcome.



maY said:


> I DON'T have any Lightsources. Just my Camera and me. I just want to get that plain black background.


Without a light source, you're pretty much screwed.  It doesn't matter what camera you have.  However, it doesn't mean you can't find one..... a flashlight, work light, desk lamp, etc.  Your example is simply a single light above the subject.


----------



## jwbryson1 (Apr 18, 2012)

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/digital-discussion-q/172229-how-get-blacked-out-backgrounds.html


Asked and answered previously.  Try the search box.


----------



## Tony S (Apr 18, 2012)

A simple single can light in the ceiling or spot light with no light in the background can work for this.  If you find a room with several can lights, unscrew the bulbs in the others to leave the rest of the ambient lroom ight too dark. Then just play around with your exposures to get what you are trying to portray with the subject.

The only other equipment you need is a tripod and your camera using the self timer.


----------

